# Manfrotto Ball Heads: 498RC2 vs 054Q2/5



## LizardKing (Jul 19, 2012)

Hello there!

So, after weeks of looking around both in the internet and around my city (as well as asking in this forum), I'm going tomorrow to buy a nice set of *055CXPRO4 *legs in a local store. 
(BTW, what's with that price in the Manfrotto official site when in Amazon, Adorama and B&H it's about 150-200$ cheaper?)

Anyway, still can't decide which head to choose. Have browsed and read tons of pages with reviews, videos and opinions... but still unable to decide. 

First of all, I understand there are other great brands for ball heads, but unfortunately it's not possible to get them here as all stores only import and sell Manfrotto as if there's no other option in the whole world... So please don't suggest other brands 'cause I have no option here. 


I've narrowed it down to these 2: *498-RC2 *vs *054-Q2* (or *Q5*)

Couldn't find any good comparison of the two, and found both good and bad opinions on both of them. I'm leaning a little bit more over the 054 even though I haven't been able to actually see it in person (won't be in stock until October ¬¬), but I did have the 498 in my hands and it didn't feel right... But please don't let this (nor the waiting time as it's not an issue) interfere with your opinions. Also, 498 is Aluminium and 054 is Magnesium allow even though they're both about the same weight, but it seems to me that means the 054 is gonna be more sturdy or well constructed.

Aaaaaanyway, I'd love to hear your opinions so maybe you can help me decide and get this out of my mind 'cause it's driving me crazy... 

Thank you very much in advance for taking the time to read up to this point! I know it's boring and annoying to read all these threads asking about tripods and stuff.

Regards,
Martin

edit: If you've got any opinions on the Q2 vs Q5 (assuming I go with the 054) I'd greatly appreciate it, too.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 20, 2012)

Buy once and pass it down to your grandchildren when you are gone.  BH-55


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 20, 2012)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Buy once and pass it down to your grandchildren when you are gone.  BH-55


Thank you! I'd love to get that one, but unfortunately it's not an option. It's hard enough to get decent Manfrotto or Gitzo heads here in Argentina, but other brands are definitely not available anywhere.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 20, 2012)

RRS Ships internationally.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 20, 2012)

gryphonslair99 said:


> RRS Ships internationally.


Yes, I know. The problem is with Customs here as there's been some new taxes and restrictions added and it's pretty much killing any attempt to import things not only for regular people but also shop owners as well. With the shipping and taxes I'd be paying 175-200% more than the price in the US... No way I can afford that 

Any comments on the 498 vs 054 comparison?


----------



## sovietdoc (Jul 20, 2012)

Really right stuff is really "rong" stuff when it comes to getting the best price for performance.  Kinda like arca swiss.  Their ballheads are alright but you can get the same quality for about half as much.  It's kinda like you can either buy a Ferrari 458 Italia for $270 000 and go fast, or a Nissan GT-R for 100k and go as fast, if not faster.  

I am always up for getting the best stuff no matter how much it costs, but some things are just not the best if they're the same yet cost double.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 20, 2012)

sovietdoc said:


> Really right stuff is really "rong" stuff when it comes to getting the best price for performance.  Kinda like arca swiss.  Their ballheads are alright but you can get the same quality for about half as much.  It's kinda like you can either buy a Ferrari 458 Italia for $270 000 and go fast, or a Nissan GT-R for 100k and go as fast, if not faster.
> 
> I am always up for getting the best stuff no matter how much it costs, but some things are just not the best if they're the same yet cost double.



You obviously have never had a RRS ball head.


----------



## sovietdoc (Jul 20, 2012)

gryphonslair99 said:


> sovietdoc said:
> 
> 
> > Really right stuff is really "rong" stuff when it comes to getting the best price for performance.  Kinda like arca swiss.  Their ballheads are alright but you can get the same quality for about half as much.  It's kinda like you can either buy a Ferrari 458 Italia for $270 000 and go fast, or a Nissan GT-R for 100k and go as fast, if not faster.
> ...



It's really easy to say "well you never had one so stfu" but really, there are some ups and downs to their ball heads.  And not just RRS because Arca is doing the same thing too.  I am not saying they're bad, but they are not worth double the price.  I've never used one but before I made my purchase I went around a few of my pro friends and tried out their RRS and Arca ballheads.  Surprisingly, nobody even used manfrotto (may not be that surprising to you) because there are "trends" in the pro world, those guys only hear certain names and think only in certain categories.  So for the price I wasn't that impressed with either Arca or RRS but the quality was outstanding obviously.  

After I got my silly manfrotto ball head, I've asked 1 of my sports photographer friends and 1 bird photographer friend to use it for a day.  The sports guy used it with his 500mm all day and the bird guy was using it with his 800mm.  

After a day with that cheap and silly ball head, the sports photographer said that he really felt no difference between his Arca and this cheapo manfrotto.  He did have a comment about the quick release system but that isn't specific to a particular ball head.  In the end, he said he didn't notice any difference and he was working with it just like his own with no problems in panning or holding still without vibrations.  

The bird photographer didn't have any problems with it either. He was impressed how the ball head didn't even had a little bit of play in it when fully locked as he said he tried numerous other brands before and all of them had that same issue with a lot of weight.  

I am sure those two can careless, they just ask "whats the best ball head" and someone says "RRS" and they go and buy it, but really, do they worth the money if something twice as cheap can do the job just as right?  I am sure brands like Arca and RRS try to separate themselves from the cheaper guys like manfrotto because if they dont do that, people will question their prices. Because of that, they make up reasons for why theirs cost twice as much, but in the end, it's just like Ferrari making up reasons for why their car is more expensive than Nissan's while the nissan accelerates quicker.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 20, 2012)

Guys, please don't take it badly 'cause I know you're here trying to give me good advice. But I've seen this same discussion happen in every thread asking about tripod heads in the forum and it's always the same outcome: the original questions/doubt doesn't get answered. 

The only reason I created a new thread is because all the ones created by other people in the past ended up in discussions barely related to the subject. I understad all you're saying and you're right I believe. The thing is that it's definitely not a possibility to get one of those heads for me, no matter how much I agree or disagree with you.

Again, please don't take it the wrong way. I appreciate you taking time to write here :thumbup:


----------



## table1349 (Jul 20, 2012)

In 40 + years I have had a multitude of heads including several ball heads including at least 3 manfrottos and two of them are now sitting on a shelf gathering dust.  Why?

1.  A 1D MkIV and 400 mm f2.8 weighs in at a little over 14 lbs.  The 498 is only rated 14 lbs and the 054 series is rated to 22 lbs.  The BH-55 is rated to 50 lbs.  That is one of the reason that every Manfrotto head and other mid range ball heads I ever owned had some lock creep with any kind of serious weight or even light but long glass such as a 70-200.  I have no lock creep at all with the BH-55 even with the above mentioned setup.  Another contributing factor to the stability is the low profile.  The closer the QR head to the ball, more stability in the setup.  

2.  All component are machined solid aluminum or stainless steel, with a locking mechanism made of steel ball bearing rather than hollow cast and cast polished parts with nylon locking shims.  

3. The arca swssl QR system is far more useful and stable than the Manfrotto system.  Long glass with a collar and the proper foot allows for the centering of the weight of the gear over the center of the head.  Again adding to the stability of the overall design.  

4. The precision of the controls is outstanding.  I can easily loosen the tension knob just enough to allow the ball to move easily with out gear flop.  Same thing with the panning base.  It moves easier than a red hot knife will go through soft butter.  

Does Manfrotto make a decent product?  Yes.  Is it close to the same quality of an RRS, Markins, Kirk or Arca-Swiss?  Only if you consider a Ford Focus to be equal to a Lamborghini on the race track.  

I also understand that not everyone is able to spend that much money at times in their life and that is quite understandable.  But I one is serious about this and one can afford to buy a piece of gear like a top of the line ball head then they have made an investment in an item that in all likely hood they will never have to replace.  That over time is often the most cost effective approach, if one can afford to do so.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 20, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> Guys, please don't take it badly 'cause I know you're here trying to give me good advice. But I've seen this same discussion happen in every thread asking about tripod heads in the forum and it's always the same outcome: the original questions/doubt doesn't get answered.
> 
> The only reason I created a new thread is because all the ones created by other people in the past ended up in discussions barely related to the subject. I understad all you're saying and you're right I believe. The thing is that it's definitely not a possibility to get one of those heads for me, no matter how much I agree or disagree with you.
> 
> Again, please don't take it the wrong way. I appreciate you taking time to write here :thumbup:



Take a look at the Giottos MH series then.  Good product at a good price point.  GIOTTO'S-Professional Photographic Equipment
Giottos MH-3300 Pro Series II Ballhead with MH-658 MH3300-658


----------



## sovietdoc (Jul 20, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> Hello there!
> (BTW, what's with that price in the Manfrotto official site when in Amazon, Adorama and B&H it's about 150-200$ cheaper?)
> If you look at manufacturer's prices they're always more expensive than getting it from Amazon or whatever other site.


The manufacturer always rips you off if you buy directly from them.  Kinda like if you look at camera prices on nikon's site or canons, they'll be higher than what you can get them for online.

Really those ballheads look the same, the only real difference is material theyre made of and some extra features.  Like the 054's have levels so if youre doing a lot of landscapes, those might be useful to level your tripod. Other than that I like the plate with quick release better on 498 as I use that kind of QRP myself.  The plates are different between 054-Q2 and Q5 so unless you need that small rail on Q5, I don't see any point in it.  

Although the 054's are "more durable" because of different material, they're pretty much the same as well as what they can do.  So I guess in the end, if you have cash to get a 054-Q2, just get it as it has levels in comparison to 498.  If you don't care about levels at all, buy the 498, it's just as good as the others.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 21, 2012)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Take a look at the Giottos MH series then. Good product at a good price point. GIOTTO'S-Professional Photographic Equipment
> Giottos MH-3300 Pro Series II Ballhead with MH-658 MH3300-658



Yes, I wanted to get one of those, and asked around here but unfortunately noone works Giottos.



sovietdoc said:


> Really those ballheads look the same, the only real difference is material theyre made of and some extra features.  Like the 054's have levels so if youre doing a lot of landscapes, those might be useful to level your tripod. Other than that I like the plate with quick release better on 498 as I use that kind of QRP myself.  The plates are different between 054-Q2 and Q5 so unless you need that small rail on Q5, I don't see any point in it.
> 
> Although the 054's are "more durable" because of different material, they're pretty much the same as well as what they can do.  So I guess in the end, if you have cash to get a 054-Q2, just get it as it has levels in comparison to 498.  If you don't care about levels at all, buy the 498, it's just as good as the others.



Yeap, they're pretty similar so I believe I'll wait and see how the 054 feels in my hands, because I didn't like the 498 that much when I played with it in a store.

Now, how about an *hydrostatic 468*? It's really not that much more expensive than the 054 and I'm probably getting a more quality product, right?. What would YOU do in my place?

BTW: Yesterday I bought the 055CXPRO4 legs and today I'm the happiest man in town hahaha... They are even better than I thought they would :mrgreen:


----------



## sovietdoc (Jul 22, 2012)

I was shopping for a tripod w/ ballhead a few months back and I went with the hydrostatic one.  It's actually slightly lighter than other ballheads (although it's huge) and it has 2 knobs, 1 for quick control and one for fine-tuning the pressure.  I love it and I don't see a point of getting anything else.  The only downside is you dont get a level with it like you do with your 054's but I use electronic level and my tripod has a level built-in.  I especially love the quick release system.  It's better that anything I've seen.

So to your question "What would YOU do?"

Well, I already made my choice haven't I


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 22, 2012)

sovietdoc said:


> I was shopping for a tripod w/ ballhead a few months back and I went with the hydrostatic one.  It's actually slightly lighter than other ballheads (although it's huge) and it has 2 knobs, 1 for quick control and one for fine-tuning the pressure.  I love it and I don't see a point of getting anything else.  The only downside is you dont get a level with it like you do with your 054's but I use electronic level and my tripod has a level built-in.  I especially love the quick release system.  It's better that anything I've seen.
> 
> So to your question "What would YOU do?"
> 
> Well, I already made my choice haven't I



Perfect! That's what I'm looking for here... First-hand opinion on these type of heads.
It's kinda weird they don't include a couple of spirit levels in these heads... But the 055 legs come with one, so not that big a deal...

Thank you very much once again!


----------



## sovietdoc (Jul 23, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> sovietdoc said:
> 
> 
> > I was shopping for a tripod w/ ballhead a few months back and I went with the hydrostatic one.  It's actually slightly lighter than other ballheads (although it's huge) and it has 2 knobs, 1 for quick control and one for fine-tuning the pressure.  I love it and I don't see a point of getting anything else.  The only downside is you dont get a level with it like you do with your 054's but I use electronic level and my tripod has a level built-in.  I especially love the quick release system.  It's better that anything I've seen.
> ...



Once you get it and use it for a little while please update this thread with your thoughts. I love mine, but I am really interested to see what other people who have used it think.  Normally I don't see anyone using hydrostatic ball heads and I wonder why..


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 23, 2012)

sovietdoc said:


> Once you get it and use it for a little while please update this thread with your thoughts. I love mine, but I am really interested to see what other people who have used it think.  Normally I don't see anyone using hydrostatic ball heads and I wonder why..



I'll have to wait until October-November when the store gets the new shipment with all these heads, and only there I'll go a decide which one I like better. The decisions seems to be between the 054 and the hydrostatic 468. Anyway, hope to remember to update the thread then! 

Have a nice day!


----------



## table1349 (Jul 23, 2012)

sovietdoc said:


> LizardKing said:
> 
> 
> > sovietdoc said:
> ...



Perhaps because no one makes a "Hydroststic" ball head except Manfrotto.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 23, 2012)

sovietdoc said:


> LizardKing said:
> 
> 
> > sovietdoc said:
> ...


 
@sovietdoc: Well... I did remember to update the thread, but I finally went with a *Manfrotto 055* instead of the hydrostatic. I like it better than I ever dreamed of, so I can say I'm a happy owner. Finally, the tripod is complete. Now it's time to get this baby out in the field and see what it can do 

Thank you all very much for the answers here, and have a nice day!


----------

